# 1973 BMW 3.0s - anyone got one?



## aaronrwise (Apr 8, 2007)

I am the proud owner of a 1973 3.0s. 4 speed manual, A/C, original stereo, baby blue exterior with tan interior.

I've owned it since 1993 and it's sat since 1996 in my parent's yard. It was my first car. I only drove it for a few years before I became disillusioned and decided that I wanted something newer with car payments. 

I got it running today and am debating if I want to restore it (body's in good shape, engine is smooth, interior needs some TLC.

Should I do it? Any idea of the value of the car?


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

aaronrwise said:


> I am the proud owner of a 1973 3.0s. 4 speed manual, A/C, original stereo, baby blue exterior with tan interior.
> 
> I've owned it since 1993 and it's sat since 1996 in my parent's yard. It was my first car. I only drove it for a few years before I became disillusioned and decided that I wanted something newer with car payments.
> 
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192616 :thumbup:


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

aaronrwise said:


> I am the proud owner of a 1973 3.0s. 4 speed manual, A/C, original stereo, baby blue exterior with tan interior.
> 
> I've owned it since 1993 and it's sat since 1996 in my parent's yard. It was my first car. I only drove it for a few years before I became disillusioned and decided that I wanted something newer with car payments.
> 
> ...


If the car has been sitting outside for 11 years, it is highly unlikely not to have some significant rust, especially in the floorboards and other rust prone areas. The E3 is unfortunately not a highly desirable car (yet), so as it is, the car is probably worth $1000 depending on its condition. If it was fully restored, it may be worth $10-12k to the right person (by fully restored, I mean complete mechanical and cosmetic restoration).


----------



## aaronrwise (Apr 8, 2007)

*Rust*

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply.

I have found that it doesn't have much residual value.

The nice thing about the car is that it has always been in my parent's home town where they don't use salt on the roads in the winter.

In addition, it had a car cover on it.

I don't see any rust, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

I have decided that I don't have pockets deep enough to restore the car to make it my every day car. I'm going to sell it to anyone looking for parts.

Are you interested? 

Aaron


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

Pictures???


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

Pictures of the outside, inside, trunk, under hood and underneath the car may inspire interest amongst many here, myself included. I owned an E3 for 14 years after buying from my father who bought it new. I sold it 13 years ago now and regret it often as it was in incredible shape.

Chuck


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd love to see pictures....


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

bump for da pictures.....

My birthday is coming up....:angel:


----------



## Peter1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Had 3 E3s (71 Bavaria, 72 3.0, 74 3.0si), and loved them, but not many people do. Great cruisers, and with some susp. mods are pretty good handlers...light rear ends (sketchy in wet/slippery conditons) and prone to rust around turn signal buckets and gas tank. Getting hard to find interior bits, too. Oddly a lot of longtime BMW dealers will have some NOS parts stashed away. 

If you have the money and the body is rust free, I'd restore it into good running condition. A concours resto will be a huge headache, IMO.


----------



## aaronrwise (Apr 8, 2007)

*BMW 3.0s - FREE for the taking*

sorry for not replying sooner.

Well I decided I didn't have pockets deep enough to pay for the restoration and purchased a Volvo for my daily transportation.

My parents are moving and therefore my storage space is no longer free. I'm willing to GIVE the vehicle to anyone who can come and get it.

The vehicle is located in Klamath Falls, Oregon and has a clear title.

Contact me if you are interested.

I am also attaching a few pix.


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

Sent PM


----------



## ihusain (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the exact same car in Karachi, Pakistan. My dad had bought it when i was 9 yrs old, and now 20 yrs later has given it to me to restore... so if anyone can help with any information on parts, or a workshop manual, it would be very much so appreicated.. my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## aaronrwise (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry.. i no longer have the car. I gave it away


----------



## suhail1 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Bmw 3.0s*

Do you have any pictures? May I kow what you are asking for the car?

Thanks


----------



## suhail1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy a scrapped 3.0 S for parts ?


----------

